# Ο δαίμων του copy-paste



## Zann (Dec 29, 2017)

Από δημοσιευμένο άρθρο. Δείτε την πρώτη φράση, που δεν έχει την παραμικρή σχέση με το υπόλοιπο κείμενο. Ο δαίμων μεγαλούργησε!

(Υ.Γ. Έσβησα το όνομα του συντάκτη γιατί το είδα σε ιδιωτική του ανάρτηση και όχι στο περιοδικό που εμφανίστηκε.)


----------



## sarant (Dec 29, 2017)

Zann said:


> Από δημοσιευμένο άρθρο. Δείτε την πρώτη φράση, που δεν έχει την παραμικρή σχέση με το υπόλοιπο κείμενο. Ο δαίμων μεγαλούργησε!
> 
> (Υ.Γ. Έσβησα το όνομα του συντάκτη γιατί το είδα σε ιδιωτική του ανάρτηση και όχι στο περιοδικό που εμφανίστηκε.)
> 
> View attachment 5833



To είχα διαβάσει κι εγώ αυτό και έσπαγα το κεφάλι μου να καταλάβω τι σχέση έχει!


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2017)

Απαραίτητη είναι πια η τελευταία ματιά πριν από κάθε δημοσίευση. Τα δάχτυλά μας βγάζουν φωτιά πάνω από το πληκτρολόγιο και ζογκλάρουν ακατάπαυστα ανάμεσα στη δουλειά, τα μηνύματα σε φίλους, τις δημοσιεύσεις στα μίντια, το φιλικό και το επαγγελματικό τσατ. Οι φιλίες δεν καταστρέφονται πια μόνο από τα χάσματα που ανοίγει η ζωή, η πραγματικότητα, η πολιτική — άνετα χαλάνε και επειδή έστειλες στον Α εκείνα που έγραφες να στείλεις στον Β ή ανέβασες στον δημόσιο τοίχο εκείνα που έγραψες για τον ιδιωτικό.

Νομίζω ότι ευτυχώς το μεγαλύτερο τέτοιο λάθος που έχω κάνει ως τώρα είναι που έγραψα εδώ σε λάθος νήμα. Αλλά μπορεί να 'χω κάνει και μεγαλύτερα και να τα έχω απωθήσει.


----------

